# walking in Norfolk



## el-ahrairah (Feb 7, 2013)

the missus and i fancy a long weekend tramping the countryside and we have decided that we should check out Norfolk, as neither of us have ever been there (Bloc weekend at Great Yarmouth Prison Camp Pontins not included).  What we like:  seaside walking, ancient ruins or megalithic sites (no megaliths in norfolk i think), weird little towns that remind you of Innsmouth etc etc.  any recommendations?


----------



## foamy (Feb 7, 2013)

No sensible suggestions but just wanted to ((((eastanglia)))) for getting thrust into the midlands & north


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of nice erosion to see along the NE coast. Villages falling into the sea and stuff. Sea Palling/Happisburgh up to Cromer, also Aldeburgh to Southwold


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 7, 2013)

Wells-next-the-sea to Stiffkey and then through the marshes out to the sandbanks is a great walk, but pay attention to the tides


----------



## foamy (Feb 7, 2013)

I was going to suggest aldeburgh-walberswick- south wold if you're ok with venturing into Suffolk....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 7, 2013)

we've done that route foamy but cheers bioboy, that sounds ace


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2013)

I hear Norwich city centre has, for better or worse, been pedestrianised.


----------



## toblerone3 (Feb 9, 2013)

How long is the Norwich to Ipswich walk by the mildly scenic route?


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2013)

stavros said:


> I hear Norwich city centre has, for better or worse, been pedestrianised.


 
I'm so glad someone understood the reference.


----------



## newbie (Feb 10, 2013)

the walks around Cley and Blakeney are fabulous for birds and there may be boat trips to the seal banks.  There's a bus from Cromer where there's reasonable B&Bs.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/peddarsway/


----------



## a_chap (Feb 10, 2013)

Stay at the Fisherman's Return in Winterton-on-sea. Cracking pub, good food, real ales/ciders. Excellent coastal walks. Plenty of Seals to be found. Far enough away from Great Yarmouth. Oh, and Winterton's got a decent chippy.

And the bonus is, if you're there in September you can buy me a pint.


----------

